# Trouble with D. Hydei culture



## yen_saw (Jun 25, 2007)

Lately i have had trouble culturing D. Hydei. They just don't reproduce in the new culture. Can anyone successfully culturing D. Hydei kindly let me know where you get the culture from? or if you are willing to sell the cultures. I have cultures from both http://www.fruitflies.net/supplies.htm and http://www.edsflymeat.com and they failed to reproduce for me


----------



## padkison (Jun 25, 2007)

Yen,

I have gotten cultures from both places and mine are probably a mix of both. They have been producing for a year without issue using the fruitflies.net media. Are you doing anything to the containers prior to creating cultures? I just rinse mine and wipe them out. I also add a pinch of bakers yeast, but don't know if it is necessary.

My temps are 68F-80F depending on season and time of day.

I generally dump in about 20-30 flies to start.

I have noticed my flies get smaller at the tail end of the culture, but every new culture has large flies.

Unfortunately, my cultures are currently not keeping up with the nymphs I have, so I cannot spare any.

Perry



> Lately i have had trouble culturing D. Hydei. They just don't reproduce in the new culture. Can anyone successfully culturing D. Hydei kindly let me know where you get the culture from? or if you are willing to sell the cultures. I have cultures from both http://www.fruitflies.net/supplies.htm and http://www.edsflymeat.com and they failed to reproduce for me


----------



## spawn (Jun 25, 2007)

Yen, I have been making lots of D. Melanogaster cultures successfully for a few months now (for my dart frogs). I only just recently made subsidiary cultures for a 32 oz. Hydei culture I bought a week ago. As you know, Hydei culture about twice as long and twice as slow as Melos, so I won't have any actual flies for another two weeks at the least. But, if you're in dire need of flies, I would be happy to make you a Melanogaster culture (since those will be hatching out soonest) and send it your way for free (just reimbursement for shipping) when the flies are ready.

You do need the active dry yeast because that's what the adults eat. The larvae feed on the media. I also find the greatest yields with less amounts of initial adults. Overcrowding will lead to less production.


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2007)

I got mine from carolina.com and have been doing great with them for months now. They do reproduce slower than melenogaster.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 25, 2007)

I read that Hydei take double the time.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 25, 2007)

I have 3 cultures going right now, I am not in the room right now but I believe they are in glass quart jars, they are doing real good, I make my own culture. I can send them out if you still need them. will just have to pack them extra careful due to the glass. I am making 6 of the Melanogaster tonight and I made 6 last night, I am over run with fruit flies at the moment, waiting for Ooths to hatch. :shock:


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks all, appreciate your offer and info. I was told by another breeder that excess by product (CO2) from the media due to yeast may have killed the flies. I will pm you guys. Thanks again.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jun 26, 2007)

Yen,

May not be the media problem.

Could be too high the temperature!

28C almost the higher limit, and 25C is the ideal temp.

I would increase air circulation to help, but not much.

Luke


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 26, 2007)

Luke you could be right!! i have my flies culture near the heat source. D. Melanogaster (smaller fruit flies) seems to do alright, but not D. Hydei, maybe D. Hydei need a cooler spot? I will take note of this, thanks again Luke


----------



## Ben.M (Jun 26, 2007)

i culture my hydei at 25 C my cultures only last about 3 weeks because they breed a lot and it gets over crowded :roll:

But none of my mantids are small enough to take fruit flys(all taking crix) which is a good thing as i hate the lil bugers


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 26, 2007)

3 weeks is a pretty good amount of time, right? Do they last longer if you empty the flies out every week?


----------



## Ben.M (Jun 26, 2007)

As long as u've got a lot of maggots in there when u do it then it is a good idea


----------



## Nick Barta (Jun 27, 2007)

Yen my brother!

If you never get larvae, it is probably a heat issue if the media was prepared correctly and enough adults started the culture. If the culture is going strong and you open it up one day and the adults are all dead, you should have dumped out the excess before you get so many that you get a killing of all the Flies (and I beleive) larvae. I don't know if we know if it is CO2, but definately the death of the colony is related to excessive amounts of adults in the container. It is better to dump some outside than loose the culture.

My oldest Hydei cultures are on their 29th day and are still producing strong, the only hint that they are winding down is the media has shrunk to 1/2 it's height, and is getting hard and crumbly.

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

www.mantisplace.com


----------



## spawn (Jun 27, 2007)

*3 weeks is a pretty good amount of time, right? Do they last longer if you empty the flies out every week?*

Empty 90% of them to make sure more eggs are laid.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 27, 2007)

The warm corner of my bug room is always above 85F, maybe i should keep them on the cooler side of the room at 80F or below. Thanks for the reply guys.


----------



## Asa (Jun 27, 2007)

You must burn up everytime you go in there. :shock:


----------

